# snail eggs??



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I looked in the tank and saw this cluster of eggs. Im assuming they are snail eggs, unless they are Cory eggs. If they are snail eggs they shouldn't be fertilized as I only have one snail in the tank, and have had her (ha thought it was a him) for about 6 months now. What do I do with them? Scoop them out and toss em? How do you know if they are fertilized or not? Can a snail hold eggs for that long and have them fertilized? HELP *geh*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is snail eggs, and betting mystery snail by the looks of them. Are they above water? As that is where they usually put them. I really don't think they would be fertilized after that long.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes they are above water.. Its above but below. Its in my CO2 container >< so there is just regular air in there from when I did a water change yesterday, and I guess she thought that was a good place to lay her eggs. I just have to be careful not to use my CO2. I looked back at the dates, and it seems I got her in late december. So its only been 3 months... but from everything I read they can only hold sperm for about a month... is this correct? Should I just remove the eggs now??


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

A lot of snails are hermaphroditic so even though you dont have another snail, those could still be growing. So if you dont want them, then take them out. Those more than likely are snail eggs.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

everything I read on the GMS or apple snail says that they are not asexual... I got that from the applesnail.com or net cant remember. I don't mind having some babies, Ican just move them to the other tank. I guess its gonna be a wait and see kind of situation


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, all species of apple snail have separate genders, so if you only have one snail then the snail is a female, and these eggs are infertile, kinda like the kind chickens lay in the absence of a rooster. Yes, I hear they can store sperm, but not for this long. You can just scoop them out and toss them, no loss. She's just well fed, happy and her system is producing eggs.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, snail eggs. Mine surprises me every couple of weeks by laying hers in strange places on the underside of the tank cover. I never know where they'll be til I left the lid


----------

